# Up way to early...just a rant



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I woke up with that anxiety in my stomach this morning. Didn't sleep very well at all last night. Think STBXH has another, but blatantly denies it. Don't know how it could possibly work being states apart. I guess the video sex is great, who knows. FB is a marriage killer, that's for sure. Now I've got to face the world today...again. Try to keep many balls in the air at once. Fake it til you make it I guess. Where's my Xanax?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sending you a virtual hug.(((((((())))))))
Hope your day gets a little better.
Do something nice for yourself today. You don't need anyone to make you happy. You have the power to do that for yourself. Step away from all the drama. Choose not to be a part of it. Let it go! It works. It's very liberating
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, Daisy. I've been saying my mantra to myself while I'm getting ready. You're right, I have to let it go, let it go, let it go.

Hugs back to ya! Have a great day.


----------

